# WORST beginner T's?



## Nirvana (Aug 25, 2005)

OK, I know there are PLENTY of threads out there about which are the BEST beginner T's, but which ones do people think are the absolute worst?

I'm mainly curious in terms of ease of care -- I'm not really one to hold my tarantula, and I'm planning on staying away from those with a potent venom alltogether. But I'm curious about which ones may tend to have more husbandry problems for an inexperienced tarantula keeper (at the moment, I only have one g. rosea...)


Thanks for your help!

Kitt


----------



## Pofecks (Aug 25, 2005)

Try checking this out --> 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=40987

Best of luck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2005)

theres some species I would 'nt recomend to a beginer

P murinus
H maculata
Pokies


they're not THAT bad, but you still need some experience to deal with these, I really almost started with a P. Rufilata, and im happy I did'nt start with that, when your a beginer you dont know how a T react, I was tuching my first T soo that she move, cuz she was'nt moving enough for me ( we all did stupid thing as beginer ... ). I duno what would happen with a pokie but its not a good idea imo

EDIT: Most of the said "Agressive" T wont attack if they're not bothered, wich make them defensive, but not agressive, and I remember when I was beginer , I was none stop in the tank changing things ... I was diong some realy stupid things, even with a geniculata im lucky to dont have been bite


----------



## Nick_schembri (Aug 25, 2005)

Short answer: old world T's


----------



## Windchaser (Aug 25, 2005)

In general, I would not recommend any OW tarantulas for beginners. Since they lack urticating hairs, they tend to be much more defensive. I would also not recommend _T. blondi_, _T. apophysis_ or _P. irminia_ for beginners.

However, the absolute worst is someone who gets a tarantula before actually reading up and doing a bit of research first. The uninformed keeper is much worse than any particular species of tarantula.

[EDIT] Boy, talk about getting a message out too fast, I originally said NW, when I meant OW.


----------



## galeogirl (Aug 25, 2005)

P. cambridgei (not too defensive, but REALLY fast)
T. blondi (need humidity, space, and can be defensive, awful hairs)
Haplopelma species (fast, defensive, obligate burrowers, need humidity)
P. chordatus (I call mine the McNasties because of their attitudes)
Poecilotheria species (medically significant venom and quick)
H. maculata (see Pokie description)


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> However, the absolute worst is someone who gets a tarantula before actually reading up and doing a bit of research first. The uninformed keeper is much worse than any particular species of tarantula.


and its sad but most of beginer are not studying their first pet


----------



## FryLock (Aug 25, 2005)

Lapsang Souchong would be a bad one to start with if your new to Tea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baldpoodle (Aug 25, 2005)

I would recommend Grammostola Rosea for beginners because they are brilliant


----------



## Tescos (Aug 25, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> In general, I would not recommend any NW tarantulas for beginners.


I agree with that and think urticating hairs are taken very much for granted.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2005)

baldpoodle said:
			
		

> I would recommend Gramostola Rosea for beginners because they are brilliant


ok ... brilliant ....


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> I agree with that and think urticating hairs are taken very much for granted.


yeah i've handled my T apophysis 3 hours ago and its itching like crazy everywhere ... on my leg in my face, my arm ... its soo bad


----------



## becca81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Windchaser said:
			
		

> In general, I would not recommend any NW tarantulas for beginners. Since they lack urticating hairs....


 

I think some people are confused about the original question - which was which one which tarantulas are not good for beginners in terms of husbandry.

In terms of aggression/defensive, I'd say that P. murinus isn't a good beginner species.  However, in terms of husbandry, they are insanely easy to care for because they adapt so easily and you don't need to be concerned about humidity, temperature, etc.  Keep your hands away and buy some tongs - you'll be fine.

Most of the species that I'd stay away from in terms of husbandry as a beginner are ones that have special moisture, temperature, and/or temperature needs.  The ones that initally come to mind are _H. gigas_, _T. blondi_ (although this is debatable), _T. apophysis_, etc.


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 25, 2005)

i would say, stay away from anything expensive or rare.

it might seem like a cool way to jump into the hobby, but a lot of the rare/expensive (those two things are not *exactly* inextricably linked, but have a definite serious relationship going on) have more difficult or exacting care requirements.

also, a tiny spiderling is probably not a good beginner move, because they often much more difficult to raise.


I guess a way of saying it is, a bad beginner spider is anything that is NOT a cheap, docile, good beginner spider. heh


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 25, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i would say, stay away from anything expensive or rare.


I agree with that. I think that if you research any spider well enough then any of them are okay, but I wouldn't recommend spending hundreds on your first spider just in case!


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Aug 25, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> theres some species I would 'nt recomend to a beginer
> 
> P murinus
> H maculata
> ...



my H. maculata is a puppy dog 

well...I wouldnt recommend ANY T to anyone who feels they cant handle it properly. If you do what you're supposed to do, and dont become complacent...you'll should be just fine. And you have to always be ready for the unexpected.


----------



## rgfx (Aug 25, 2005)

stay away from rosehairs, redknees, curlies etc. cos they're boring. Get a pinktoe or other arboreal. They're not so easy to care for, but much more rewarding.

Unless you're trying to overcome arachnophobia, I reckon the so-called "beginner" species are crap!
My Curly nearly put me off T keeping, I'm so glad I got a pinktoe too.


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> I agree with that. I think that if you research any spider well enough then any of them are okay, but I wouldn't recommend spending hundreds on your first spider just in case!



yep, and I would add that if you start with a very rare species like a poecilotherria metallica, you wont have the fun to dream of it for a long time before getting it


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 25, 2005)

rgfx said:
			
		

> stay away from rosehairs, redknees, curlies etc. cos they're boring. Get a pinktoe or other arboreal. They're not so easy to care for, but much more rewarding.
> 
> Unless you're trying to overcome arachnophobia, I reckon the so-called "beginner" species are crap!
> My Curly nearly put me off T keeping, I'm so glad I got a pinktoe too.


they're not the most fascinating T but imo we gotta start somewhere, they are good starter


----------



## David DeVries (Aug 25, 2005)

Study the various spiders, make preparations based on your spider of choice, and then enjoy!  Worst, best, favorites, boring, etc..are all a matter of opinion and experience.  Anyway, study your choice before buying!  You will enjoy the experience more and so will your new T.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Aug 25, 2005)

I've heard most hobbyists in China get beat up wild caught adult Haplopelma schmidti as their first T, cuz they are 5 times cheaper than G.rosea or anyother Ts there


----------



## ORION_DV8 (Aug 25, 2005)

the first T's i bought were B. albo, A. avic, P. irminia, and G. aureostriata, I have to say that avics are the best tho, as has been stated already they are fairly visible, perfectly handleable and actually interesting to watch, i also had a P. murinus that was thrown in as a freebie that was great, he webbed so much and munched crix that seemed almost impossibly large, by far the worst i have owned was a WC Haplopelma sp. it was so beaten up and never quite took to its new environment, it was a pet hole as Haplo's tend to be, and was teh most aggressive animal i have seen yet.
cheers
ORION


----------



## harrymaculata (Aug 25, 2005)

rgfx said:
			
		

> stay away from rosehairs, redknees, curlies etc. cos they're boring. Get a pinktoe or other arboreal. They're not so easy to care for, but much more rewarding.
> 
> Unless you're trying to overcome arachnophobia, I reckon the so-called "beginner" species are crap!
> My Curly nearly put me off T keeping, I'm so glad I got a pinktoe too.


wot ya on about there all great you obviously are in this hobby for wrong reasons, my first t my dad brought wen i was four to educate us it was a curly great t very quirkey, then 14 yrs on she died, i replaced her with a b.boehmei then brought b.vagans as slings which all three died then got a h.mac now several months later i have 17 t's like h.mac x3 s.calceatum x1, p.fasciata x1, c.schiodtei x2, c.crawshayai x1, l.parahybana x1, obt, irminia etc and loads more 2 moz only ever been sunk once by obt due to my complacentness (my fault entirely) so stick to good safe guidelines and any t  is good


----------



## AfterTheAsylum (Aug 25, 2005)

How can anyone not have Ctharischius crawshayi on a Do Not Get List?  Here's my recommendations.

NOT FOR BEGINNERS
-Theraphosa blondi and apophysis
-All Haplopelmas
-Stromatopelma calceatum
-Heterscodra maculata
-Poekys
-Citharschius crawshayi
-Any Psalmopoeus

I know I left some out.  Go with these.

C. fasciatum
Grammastolas
Aphnopelmas
Brachypelma


----------



## rgfx (Aug 26, 2005)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> wot ya on about there all great you obviously are in this hobby for wrong reasons, my first t my dad brought wen i was four to educate us it was a curly great t very quirkey, then 14 yrs on she died, i replaced her with a b.boehmei then brought b.vagans as slings which all three died then got a h.mac now several months later i have 17 t's like h.mac x3 s.calceatum x1, p.fasciata x1, c.schiodtei x2, c.crawshayai x1, l.parahybana x1, obt, irminia etc and loads more 2 moz only ever been sunk once by obt due to my complacentness (my fault entirely) so stick to good safe guidelines and any t  is good


what are the right reasons for owning Ts?


----------



## David_F (Aug 26, 2005)

_"What is good, Phaedrus, and what is not good?  Need we ask others to tell us these things?"_

Read everything you can get your hands on about tarantulas that interest you.  Set up a cage for one and then go buy it.  What's best/worst for one person might not be for you.


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 9, 2005)

not for beginners 
Theraphosa blondi 
H.maculata
any Poe spp


----------



## Venom (Nov 9, 2005)

The worst beginners' sp. I can think of ?

Stromatopelma sp.
Heteroscodra sp.
Poecilotheria sp.
Cyriopagopus sp.

In short, all the OW arboreal and obligate burrower nasties. Also Ephebopus and Psalmopoeus sp., because of their high humidity needs, obscene top speed, questionable disposition, and ( for the Ephebopus ) pet-holeness. Someone will kick me for this, but I'd also say G.rosea, because it might BORE someone away from the hobby! ;P Theraphosa sp. also gets a nod.


----------



## phormingochilus (Nov 9, 2005)

Also stay very clear of the NW genus Phormictopus, they have a temper equal to the worst of the OW T's with a size to back it up.

Søren


----------



## Rob1985 (Nov 9, 2005)

These are my three picks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stromatopelma sp.
Poecilotheria sp.
Pterinochilus sp.

OW T's aren't that great of an idea for a starter...although my first was a E.pachypus??? lol  :?


----------



## maarrrrr (Mar 1, 2006)

my first ts ever were three h lividums and ive never had any problems except the male died and a female escaped and has just been found


----------



## Mechanical-Mind (Mar 1, 2006)

Word(s) to beginners: 

Do as much research on the species that interest you before hand. That means growth, diet, behavior, habitat requirements/natural range, husbandry, etc. Treat all species with respect, even G. rosea, regardless of reputation, and you will have no problems.

The first species I kept were _Heteroscodra maculata_ and _Poecilotheria rufilata_, followed shortly by several other old world arboreals. Provided that you consider your actions before you carry them out, you will be fine. 

All that being said, if you are skeptical of keeping some of species listed in this thread, try sub-adult, heavily bodied Ts like those found in the Brachypelma and Grammostola genera. 

The only "Worst beginner T" is the T a beginner buys on a whim, without investigating beforehand. 


-Matthew


----------



## Lady_Bug27 (Dec 1, 2006)

rgfx said:


> stay away from rosehairs, redknees, curlies etc. cos they're boring. Get a pinktoe or other arboreal. They're not so easy to care for, but much more rewarding.
> 
> Unless you're trying to overcome arachnophobia, I reckon the so-called "beginner" species are crap!
> My Curly nearly put me off T keeping, I'm so glad I got a pinktoe too.


I LOVE my curly like a fat kid loves his cake yo. Pinktoes some times arent the best for a beginner. They are too fast, and they can die easily some times. rosehairs are okay, a bit jumpy and aggressive some times. They also are wired spiders but make for a good story.


----------



## Taceas (Dec 1, 2006)

harrymaculata said:
			
		

> wot ya on about there all great you obviously are in this hobby for wrong reasons, my first t my dad brought wen i was four to educate us it was a curly great t very quirkey, then 14 yrs on she died, i replaced her with a b.boehmei then brought b.vagans as slings which all three died then got a h.mac now several months later i have 17 t's like h.mac x3 s.calceatum x1, p.fasciata x1, c.schiodtei x2, c.crawshayai x1, l.parahybana x1, obt, irminia etc and loads more 2 moz only ever been sunk once by obt due to my complacentness (my fault entirely) so stick to good safe guidelines and any t is good


Capitalization, punctuation, and paragraph breaks are your friend. 



			
				rgfx said:
			
		

> stay away from rosehairs, redknees, curlies etc. cos they're boring. Get a pinktoe or other arboreal. They're not so easy to care for, but much more rewarding.
> 
> Unless you're trying to overcome arachnophobia, I reckon the so-called "beginner" species are crap!
> My Curly nearly put me off T keeping, I'm so glad I got a pinktoe too.


Isn't that the point of them asking the question, though? Ease of care tarantulas? And then you offer them something admittedly more difficult...

Not to mention, when it all boils down, ALL tarantulas are boring. They just sit there, don't do much, wait for food, and look pretty when you see them out. 

I like all of my T's equally for the most part, but I like the _Avic_'s a little more because they do web a little and are fuzzy cute despite the humidity/ventilation requirements. The _Psalmo. irminia_ I like a bit less right now because it hides all the dang time. The slightest shadow movement or table jostling and it retreats lightning fast back into its webbed burrow, but its just as easy to take care of as a houseplant.

In my honest opinion, as far as bad T's for the novice in terms of husbandry, I think anything that requires a lot of complicated humidity/ventilation can be bad news for most beginners. Especially if you have had no prior experience with reptiles or other things like that before. 

So as long as you research thoroughly, prepare their habitats beforehand and have them working with proper humidity levels for a few weeks before introducing your tarantula, things should be fine imho. I've only been in the hobby since May, and I've got 4 _Avic_'s which are all doing splendidly. 

As has been said, some of the tarantulas with the known bad attitudes are super easy to care for. Might be why they are always so cranky, eh? I think my GBB is about the easiest I've got, it literally thrives on neglect. But they are skittish and flighty, but its not a problem for me because I don't handle my T's either. 

From reading many many threads I'd have to say taking care of Rosies would be one of the worst T's. 

So I mirror a few other's sentiments that ignorance is your real enemy. I think all of the tarantulas I have are sickeningly easy to care for, even the _Avic_'s and my _Psalmo. irminia_.


----------



## Crotalus (Dec 1, 2006)

Any species you safely cannot transfer from point A to point B is not for you.


----------



## Meaningless End (Dec 2, 2006)

well my first t i got was a green bottle blue which i got about two months ago.  sence then i got a versicolor and then wanted something with a little more kick to it so i got a Psalmopoeus cambridgei.  i love all of them and am very happy with my choises so far. all though i will admit that the cambridgei is not one i would get unless you have had someone show you the ropes a bit.  ..... hes fast.... definalty fast.


----------



## Freddie (Dec 4, 2006)

Nothing.
Only thing I say is if you know enough that's good but I wont sell a pokie or H. maculata to anyone who has no experience with any T. 
If you want one of those... good luck and have fun. Don't get bitten.


----------



## NixHexDude (Dec 4, 2006)

I think any pethole species is the worst. I'd rather be bitten or have an escape here and there than lose interest in the hobby due to boredom.


----------



## musihuto (Dec 5, 2006)

hmmm...
i'm relatively new to the hobby, i've only been collecting T's for a little over a month, and i acquired mine in the following order:
c. fasciatum
h. lividum x2
p. chordatus
b. vagans (it was a freebie)
c. crawshayi
p. murinus

While I have performed substantial research before acquiring these T's, due to my practical inexperience, I opted to buy slings in the 0.5" - 1" size range.  I was quite pleased to find that they are far less cowardly than my scorpions when it comes to taking down prey.  The lividums, pleased me with their good housekeeping, as they seem to eject uneaten cricket parts from their burrows!

I have specifically stayed away from the genus poecilotheria due to a combination of their price, and that I am under the impression arboreals are somewhat more difficult to maintain.

Now, I have been exercising *extreme* caution, but I have yet to encounter any behaviour that I would characterize as even approaching aggression!  I'm sure that's something I'll be able to look forward to when they've grown a bit more!

            cheers 
                        - munis

P.S.  Oh yes!  Moral of the story: if you're inexperienced, and want to buy spiders specifically for aesthetics or whatever else, and not because they're recommended beginner species--do your homework!  then get slings...


----------



## K-TRAIN (Dec 17, 2006)

i just got my first tarantula (rosehair), so i don't know alot about the different species yet, but i do know that the worst kind for beginners are king baboon spiders. i saw one before and they're one of the most aggressive tarantulas you can get.


----------



## Dilbrain (Dec 18, 2006)

AfterTheAsylum said:


> How can anyone not have Ctharischius crawshayi on a Do Not Get List?  Here's my recommendations.
> 
> NOT FOR BEGINNERS
> -Theraphosa blondi
> ...



Funnily enough these were my first 3 as a beginner , no problems whatsover, so far.
Except for the KB escaping a few days back. I expect this depends on the keeper as much as the T. Do research and treat every T as if it was worth a million bucks and you should be fine.


----------



## kristal_kaos (Mar 28, 2007)

pokies are prolly the worst


----------



## Zeus9699 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Worst species*

The worst beginner tarantulas have to be the Theraphosa species because of their urticating hairs and the Haplopelma species because of their attitudes!


----------



## tarantulaterror (Jun 17, 2008)

*im a beginner and made a big mestake*

ok u might laugh or gasp but  im a big guy 6ft5 250 lbs well i was cleaning out my indian ornomentals cage out and she crawled out and seen her bring colors and was surprised she shed 2 days earlyer well i went and made the mistake of sticking my hand into her den *bad move* she taged me 5 times b4 i could pull my hand back i never thought a t could move so fast maybe the crocked legs didnt mean anything lol but hey it taught me to be more careful.

so i would say and indian orno  is the worst beginner per lol


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 17, 2008)

> she shed 2 days earlyer well i went and made the mistake of sticking my hand into her den *bad move* she taged me 5 times b4 i could pull my hand


Wait she molted then two days later bit you 5 times because you stuck your hand in her face?  
I am sorry to be the one to inform you but that was all YOUR fault.  Regalis are very, very predictable and very easy to care for. 99% of the time they would rather high tail it and run away from something like your hand anyway.
Your inexperience / negligence is in no way an indication of the level of difficulty in keeping this species.


----------



## White Widow (Jun 17, 2008)

There's really no worst T. If you be responsible and respect them, you'll be fine.


----------



## presurcukr (Jun 18, 2008)

iI would say that no T is a bad beginner. As long as you do your homework and learn all you can about the sp your going to get.


----------



## dannax (Jun 18, 2008)

i would rather get bit than inch for a month (yes, i'm itchy and i've never pissed the rosea off... just cleaned the tank):wall: :wall:


----------



## Sunset (Jul 22, 2009)

would think green bottle blues are hard to take care of. ive heard from couple people that there hard.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 22, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> would think green bottle blues are hard to take care of. ive heard from couple people that there hard.


They like it dry..........thats seems easy to me.


----------



## blooms (Jul 22, 2009)

Randolph XX() said:


> I've heard most hobbyists in China get beat up wild caught adult Haplopelma schmidti as their first T, cuz they are 5 times cheaper than G.rosea or anyother Ts there


My first was a H. Hainanum.  The store had two choices adult H. Hainanum for 12 US dollars or juvenile Rosie for 20 US dollars.


----------



## bwd (Jul 22, 2009)

I've been keeping inverts for less than a year. The four that I have, were given to me from a friend here on the boards with a lot more experience than me (can't thank him enough). He either has a lot of faith in me or they aren't too bad if you use some caution and common sense.

In this order I received:
P. chordatus
P. murinus
H. gigas
P. cambridgei

I haven't seen this thread before today, but all four are listed on the first page. The only time their enclosures are opened is feeding time. Actual interaction is only when rehousing needs to be done. Fairly easy so far, but the largest is only 3"-4".

-Brian


----------



## Chaika (Jul 22, 2009)

dannax said:


> i would rather get bit than inch for a month (yes, i'm itchy and i've never pissed the rosea off... just cleaned the tank):wall: :wall:


This is exactly one of the reasons why I started out with Psalmopoeus irminia, the lack of hairs. The most these can do is bite you and if you're careful and don't give them a reason or opportunity to bite you then you and the T are perfectly happy. I did a lot of research on the various candidates for my first T. I wanted something without irritating hairs (one hazard at a time LOL), not too expensive, nice looking, that would do well in a tall tank left over when my mantis died. For me that = P. irminia.

I personally wouldn't recommend getting a species that you're not interested in JUST because it's a good beginner T. Things like Grammostolas can live for decades and, for me, that kind of commitment just can't be taken lightly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## evicton (Jul 22, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> would think green bottle blues are hard to take care of. ive heard from couple people that there hard.


I gotta disagree with this, they like it dry, out in the open alot, web like crazy and are great eaters. If you don't want to handle your T this is actually one I would recommend to a beginer. There a bit on the fast side but imo none of the slower T's will ever prepare you for the faster ones and this is a good fast T to get some experience with


----------



## The_Sandman (Jul 22, 2009)

Windchaser said:


> In general, I would not recommend any OW tarantulas for beginners. Since they lack urticating hairs, they tend to be much more defensive. I would also not recommend _T. blondi_, _T. apophysis_ or _P. irminia_ for beginners.
> 
> However, the absolute worst is someone who gets a tarantula before actually reading up and doing a bit of research first. The uninformed keeper is much worse than any particular species of tarantula.
> 
> [EDIT] Boy, talk about getting a message out too fast, I originally said NW, when I meant OW.



well said: my first T was a T blondi. i did alot of research on it (to the point i found this site) and purchased it here . it takes some commitment to the species,but its part of the joy of having one.although i noticed its rated one of the worse to start off with . i dont seem to have a problem with it , besides i got the guys/girls on this site that are a great help . so IMO there isnt any worse beginer T its all about being informed.just my opinion


----------



## Robert Jordan (Jul 26, 2009)

*Worst...*

...is G. Rosea. Here's why, in no particular order:

1) boring. 

That is all.


----------



## Robert Jordan (Jul 26, 2009)

White Widow said:


> There's really no worst T. If you be responsible and respect them, you'll be fine.


Joking aside,

Amen.


----------



## MrRogers (Jul 26, 2009)

Robert Jordan said:


> ...is G. Rosea. Here's why, in no particular order:
> 
> 1) boring.
> 
> That is all.


I had one that was interesting... it built a "fort", wandered, ate like a champ, mild tempered, great color. It was more entertaining then most but then again, it's been the only spider I've had so nothing to compare it too....

Better then a pet hole I guess


----------



## ZergFront (Aug 3, 2009)

FryLock said:


> Lapsang Souchong would be a bad one to start with if your new to Tea.



   


 Wow, most of these are the ones most attractive to me in appearance and personality. Esp. suntigers, pokies and Stromatopelma. Also Singepore blue. Aaaah!! Being new is such a downer! :wall:


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 4, 2009)

I'd think species with special care requirements (H. gigas, T. blondi, etc.) would be a poor beginner's choice. At least until a little more experience is gained. Although, with proper research, just about any T can be kept. Give it the proper respect, a proper environment, and proper care.



ZergFront said:


> Wow, most of these are the ones most attractive to me in appearance and personality. Esp. suntigers, pokies and Stromatopelma. Also Singepore blue. Aaaah!! Being new is such a downer! :wall:


Don't worry too much about inexperience. After three months of keeping a G. rosea, I looked into P. irminias, but became intimidated and ordered an A. versicolor instead. I got sent a P. irminia by accident, and ended up learning they weren't that bad after all. Now I'm starting to dig on the species with a bit of attitude. Get what you want.


----------



## pede2 (Jul 30, 2010)

G rosea, or old worlds..
g roseas have mood swings and they will go on feeding fasts...
old worlds: AGGRESSIVE.


----------



## PhobeToPhile (Jul 31, 2010)

I would say _Theraphosa_ spp., due to the "swamp cage" requirements.


----------

